# what could i have done wrong?



## nicola171 (Jun 14, 2010)

woke up this morning to find my boyfriends baby beardie dragon dead.hes eat ok and was lively yesterday.his temp has been fine.have ony had it 2weeks and it was 10week old and now i gotta tell my boyfriend when he gerts back after being away for 4days that hes died???????????i dont understand y????????????


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

quick go get another he might not notice lol

sorry not much help am i 

Im sure someone will be along to help you soon


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

The only real way of knowing is to get a post mortem done at a vets. Even then it might come back as natural causes. Reptiles can suffer with the same things we can, so it could have been anything.


----------



## nicola171 (Jun 14, 2010)

i dont handle the beardie dragon my boyfriennd does and i left it in the tank untill some1 here later but im sure its moved a little and im positive it blinked.....i dont know what to do...am i imagine it?it ust crueld up under his log.....probabaly a daft question do they or can they play dead or just b having a off day.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

What made you think it was dead in the first place?


----------



## lolly (Apr 2, 2008)

you may find he is "hiding" and because of this hasn't warmed up so isn't active.
have you actually held him to find him dead? or is it just viewing him through the glass?
if not then id recommend just picking him up and double checking... they can look quite "dead" if they are cold and asleep.


----------



## nicola171 (Jun 14, 2010)

i dont handle him,had him 2weeks and my boyfriend handles him..well tries the beardie is very scared.normally hes lively and wanting his food,hes stayed in the same spot since last night.ive fed him this morning and he didnt even move,ive just put a cricket to his mouth using twezers.lol and he definatley blinked a few times.
i have my dad coming round in a hr do u think its best to go to vets????????? he hasnt moved or eat since yesterday im convinced he isnt dead but scared hes dying....if he was cold wouldnt he go under is basking spot???????????


----------



## CharOnSea (May 31, 2010)

easy way to tell, move whatever hes under, its not gonna bite you if your scared to touch it if anything it'd flinch or not responde if dead.


----------



## nicola171 (Jun 14, 2010)

ive just touched him nicely not to harm him with the other end off the twezzers and he did move a little,his eyes are open.im used to him so lively and not like this at all......help i dont know whats wrong or what to do.........some1 said he might be cold but surely hed get under his heat light?????????im so confused its unreal


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

If you got it from where I think you probably got him from then you were probably doomed from the start. 

You say temps are ok, but what temps are you getting? Be honest so people can help. How are you checking these temps? what stat are you using?


----------



## CharOnSea (May 31, 2010)

pick him up and place him on your chest, heartbeat stimulates them and also its warmest for them to recongise to warm up, if your too worried place him under the basking light, beardies cannot hurt you at all at the age, they are more gummy than toothy


----------



## Samanthaa (Sep 21, 2009)

Can you not pick him up and put him under his hotspot
then possibly seek vets assistance...
What are the temperatures?
What is the set up like?
Is he alone or with other dragons?


----------



## radicaldave (Sep 25, 2009)

Well its not dead yet thats a good start ...

but in order to recieve help your going to have to post as much information as possible about the setup/environment that the bearded dragon is kept in so that the advice your recieve is going to be helpful..


----------



## nicola171 (Jun 14, 2010)

its a 4foot tank,got basking spot at 40celcius the hot side at 36 and the cold side at 30..this is what i got told.i have the fulrocent tube on 4 12hrs a day also got the heat light..thts where his basking spot,im not sure what else to tell you...hes def moved as ive just noticed his head is in a different spot


----------



## CharOnSea (May 31, 2010)

He's cold, he may be too young/small for that size straight away


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

In my opinion i think there's nothing to worry about as far as his behavious is concerned. Im not sure abou the temps as i deal in farenheit! Just keep an eye on him and if you need to handle him, move very slowly and deliberately. 

I might also be inclined to move him under the basking light.


----------



## nicola171 (Jun 14, 2010)

well i know it sounds daft im scared to pick him up..hes not mine and im scared ive jusp plucked up all my courage and he jumped dont know who kjumped more him or me...my dad going to be here soon and then ill get him to put him under his basking light and just pray..does any1 know if my temp are ok and if he is cold hes in the middle of the tabk under the log which is reading in at 36celcius


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Place your hands under him then he wont think you're going to attack him. them make sure you have a firm hold of him so he doesnt jump outta your hands


----------



## nicola171 (Jun 14, 2010)

i cant get to him 2 put my hands under him,hes is under the log fully now..i can just see his tail....i just wish i could get him under his basking spot but surely hed do this himself like he normally does..well thanks for your help and my help should be here soon.do u reckon i shoul turn the tank u so it makes the middle warmer as i cant get him to trhe basking spot right now or is that a bad idea????????


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Surely you can move the log he's under? If you lift it quickly and take hold hi, quickly he wont realise whats happening until he's actually in your hand.


----------



## Metallica Rules! (Jan 14, 2009)

Does he have a high spot near the fluorescent light? Dragons need to absorb UV light from the tube, and my dragon has been sleepy and dozy when his tube has been ready for changing. As you have a new set up, the tube should be at full strength (you have to replace the tubes every 6 months) So I'm wondering if he's not absorbing enough UV light? A picture of the tank would help forummers to assess the set up. Good luck.


----------



## nicola171 (Jun 14, 2010)

would you believe i just got bk in from picking the kids up and hes at the other end of his log now(hot side) and i just went to stroke him and he darted fast..he seems much more lively now although a cricket is sitting at the frot of his mouth and he aint even flinched...hes not eat since yesterday,i aint got a clue what was wrong with him im just crossingall fingers that hes gonna b fine now..im gonna keep a close eye on him i really thought he was ded how stiff he was this morning and didnt move all day


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

u need to pick it up really, it wont hurt u lol

oh and "Metallica Rules!" u have a rad name :2thumb:


----------



## Metallica Rules! (Jan 14, 2009)

RedDragon619 said:


> u need to pick it up really, it wont hurt u lol
> 
> oh and "Metallica Rules!" u have a rad name :2thumb:


 Why thank you RedDragon. I also have a BCI called Hetfield :lol2:

And to the OP, good advice, you really need to pick him up, he may wriggle at first but will soon get used to it, and if he's owt like Stewie my beardie, he will come to the front of the viv and make a right nuisance of himself until you get him out!


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

Metallica Rules! said:


> Why thank you RedDragon. I also have a BCI called Hetfield :lol2:
> 
> And to the OP, good advice, you really need to pick him up, he may wriggle at first but will soon get used to it, and if he's owt like Stewie my beardie, he will come to the front of the viv and make a right nuisance of himself until you get him out!


sweet, watched the big 4 the other nite and it kicked a*s.
was gunna get a MBK and call it metallica! hehe

and again to the other person, i have 2 and they are around 7months old and to start with they didnt want 2 know but now they sit at the glass waiting to b fed and to come out lol

b brave!! :2thumb:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

People are giving some good advice here, but everyone keeps telling her to pick it up several times. She's already said that she is scared of the animal. 

Hell, if someone told me to pick up a Tarantula, I wouldnt! Because im scared of them, and like that, she's scared of Beardies.


----------



## HanRed (May 28, 2010)

Spuddy said:


> Hell, if someone told me to pick up a Tarantula, I wouldnt! Because im scared of them, and like that, she's scared of Beardies.


same here. 
it's not as easy as it sounds picking up a beardie especially if ya don't really know how to handle them. took me a little while to get a technique of picking up skittles.

glad he's not dead ...was worried for a while there. 
if i was in your shoes i'd phone your partner and ask what to do...maybe he's done it before.
but obviously he's not dead :-D


----------



## nicola171 (Jun 14, 2010)

i will build my confiedence up and pick him up eventually,its took me 2weeks 2 b able to feed it crickets(with very long twezzers)its not the bearded dragon im actually scared off its how small and fast he is,im the same with all small animals... for now im fine with my boyfriend doing it,he seems fine now like nothing was ever wrong,thanks for the advice it really scared me...hes never acted like that b4 and gone all stiff so it was all new to me.


----------



## HanRed (May 28, 2010)

nicola171 said:


> i will build my confiedence up and pick him up eventually,its took me 2weeks 2 b able to feed it crickets(with very long twezzers)its not the bearded dragon im actually scared off its how small and fast he is,im the same with all small animals... for now im fine with my boyfriend doing it,he seems fine now like nothing was ever wrong,thanks for the advice it really scared me...hes never acted like that b4 and gone all stiff so it was all new to me.


I know what ya mean.....mealworms freak me out, I know they can't hurt me bit if it wringles violently it scares the crap out of me.....need to get some tongs I rekon. You've probably already heard it but the beardie can't hurt ya.but get your partner to show you how to handle him or just so ya can get used to him


----------



## Samanthaa (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm really glad he is okay   !!!


----------



## Chazbang (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm so glad he's OK. Beardies can be a bit funny for the first few weeks while they're getting used to their new environment and owners so I wouldn't worry too much!


----------



## nohope (Nov 7, 2009)

mines always having the odd day where he dont want to come out and just sleeps all day. he mite pop out in the evening for half hour just to have a nose about then goes back to sleep.

they all have there own little querks and you get used to them. best thing is not to panic with a beardie cos when there sleeping they do look dead.

on another note, if your scared of the little fella then wouldnt it be better for your OH to have left someone else in charge of it while he was away. a little bit of interaction with it probably would have got him going straight away.

just been reading your other post about how he is with trying to bit so if your OH is away there should still be someone there who is willing to keep putting there hand in and getting him used to someone being in his home otherwise any good your OH has done up till now will start to ware of while he's away then its back to square one.

i'm not having a moan and groan just the above makes sense to me. or just start stroking it a few times a day. even if it does bite you its like being gummed by granny at the age of yours. mines a year old and he sometimes catches me but still dont hurt, just feels like a peg on my finger.


----------

